# [New Zealand NR] Aneurin Hunt Pyraminx single: 4.53 at New Zealand Nationals 2012



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2012)

Got this at New Zealand Nationals on my last solve came 2nd 





lame reaction I know


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 9, 2012)

So many records are geting broken, whether it`s NR,CR,ER,WR or NAR.


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done!! Someone will be very angry.... Too bad about the average though.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2012)

NintendoDS said:


> Well done!! Someone will be very angry.... Too bad about the average though.



This is a good time for me my avgerage was 8.xx 

I bet Dene's single

I was the only person who got a NR in a event that matters the other we're magic and master magic


----------



## NintendoDS (Dec 9, 2012)

Magics don't really matter. Well yeah you got NZR chances are that was a good time. Yes any1 who beat Dene is pro. Gratz again.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2012)

NintendoDS said:


> Yes any1 who beat Dene is pro.



Legit mang, I thought my records were unbeatable.

All my records!


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2012)

Dene said:


> Legit mang, I thought my records were unbeatable.
> 
> All my records!




Bro did you see I was 0.01 off your average record?


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2012)

lolwut. I need to practise pyra


----------



## D4vd (Dec 10, 2012)

Simon looked at the times and was like "That should be NR... Nope"


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 12, 2012)

Poor Dene  By the way, I am coming to Australia at the end of December for two weeks, I'm going to Sydney.  I'm trying to find a comp around there, but either I am blind, or there is no comps


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 12, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Poor Dene  By the way, I am coming to Australia at the end of December for two weeks, I'm going to Sydney.  I'm trying to find a comp around there, but either I am blind, or there is no comps



There is a comp in Canberra on Jan 5th? But no sydney comps.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 12, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> There is a comp in Canberra on Jan 5th? But no sydney comps.



Oh yeah, I did notice that! How far away is Canberra from Sydney, on average?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Google maps says 3 hours and 2 minutes. (Drive)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice fist pump.. and judge.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 12, 2012)

Judge's number please...


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2012)

Is that Emily judging you?


----------



## Skullush (Dec 12, 2012)

I think people seem to be taking a liking to your judge


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, judge. LOL Though congratz for the NR


----------



## tx789 (Dec 13, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Is that Emily judging you?


Yes she jugded quite a few of my solves since there was four timing stations and about 6 jugdes and I competed in everything at the comp


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 13, 2012)

Of all those goddamn times you had to set up your ridiculous lego camera stand you only uploaded one solve onto your youtube channel?!
My god Aneurin!!!!
I'm not waiting for you next time


----------



## tx789 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Of all those goddamn times you had to set up your ridiculous lego camera stand you only uploaded one solve onto your youtube channel?!
> My god Aneurin!!!!
> I'm not waiting for you next time



I want to get a proper tripod stand for it 

I think sitting at the table and doing about 20 solves no breaks (4x4, mega,oh,2x2) the rest are coming I'm still up north. In northland at the moment (mangiwhai) I will be going home on Saturday and upload some more vids (I don't have a computer. To edit with yet.


----------

